# [reverse DNS] message d'erreur au lancement de Xfce (Résolu)

## vieuxmike

Bonjour,

Il ya quelque temps j'ai ouvert un compte chez dyndns pour pouvoir bénéficier d'un nom de domaine correspondant a mon IP, sous la forme xxxxxxxx.ath.cx

Sauf que depuis j'ai ce message au lancement de Xfce

 *Quote:*   

> Impossible de déterminer l'adresse Internet de gentoo.
> 
> Cela va géner le bon fonctionnement de xfce.
> 
> Il est possible de corriger ce problème en rajoutant gentoo au fichier /etc/hots de votre système.
> ...

 

pour le moment, /etc/hosts ressemble à ca, mais je l'ai changé de mille façons sans résultats. Le problème doit venir d'ailleurs

```
127.0.0.1   localhost.unknown_domain   localhost   gentoo
```

Je n'ai pas détaillé l'ensemble de mes nombreux-ses recherches / bidouillages car ils ont été infructueux et ont tous aboutis au même message lors du lancement de Xfce.

Si donc quelqu'un a été confronté au même problème je serai heureux de pouvoir profiter de son expérience. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.Last edited by vieuxmike on Tue Sep 09, 2008 5:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Trevoke

Je vais commencer avec l'avertissement que non, je n'ai pas eu ce probleme.

Il veut peut-etre l'addresse externe, celle que tu as sur internet? Ca m'etonnerait, mais on ne sait jamais.

Jette un coup d'oeil a ca : http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Setup_Your_FQDN

Je suppose que le nom de ton ordi c'est 'gentoo' ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

@Trevoke : pas trop fatiguant, les vacances ? Non, je dis ça, c'est par rapport au titre que tu as complètement loupé !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezka

 *vieuxmike wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il ya quelque temps j'ai ouvert un compte chez dyndns pour pouvoir bénéficier d'un nom de domaine correspondant a mon IP, sous la forme xxxxxxxx.ath.cx

 

Si ça fait plus d'un mois dyndns ferme ton dns dynamique je crois. Et il faut aller l'activer tout les mois   :Confused:  .

----------

## vieuxmike

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> e vais commencer avec l'avertissement que non, je n'ai pas eu ce probleme.
> 
> Il veut peut-etre l'addresse externe, celle que tu as sur internet? Ca m'etonnerait, mais on ne sait jamais.
> 
> Jette un coup d'oeil a ca : http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Setup_Your_FQDN
> ...

 

oui, désolé de pas avoir précisé, le nom de mon ordi c'est gentoo

bon en fait je suis allé voir ton tuto, j'ai essayé dufférentes configurations pour /etc/hosts et /etc/conf.d/net, je vais les détailler, voici deja mon /etc/conf.d/net habituel, celui avec lequel j'ai le message d'erreur normal

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

  1) je touche à rien et j'ajoute la ligne dns_domain=quelque chose dans /etc/conf.d/net

essayé : 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

dns_domain="xxxxxxxx.ath.cx"
```

combiné avec un /etc/hosts comme ceci

```
127.0.0.1   gentoo.xxxxxxxx.ath.cx   gentoo   localhost.xxxxxxxx.ath.cx   localhost
```

ou comme cela 

```
127.0.0.1   gentoo.xxxxxxxx.ath.cx   gentoo   localhost.localdomain   localhost
```

Egalement essayé

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

dns_domain="localdomain"
```

avec ce /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1   gentoo.xxxxxxxx.ath.cx   gentoo   localhost.localdomain   localhost
```

ou celui là

```
127.0.0.1   gentoo.localdomain   gentoo   localhost.localdomain   localhost
```

Dans ce cas je n'ai plus le message d'erreur, et j'ai un gentoo.localdomain ou gentoo.xxxxxxxx.ath.cx quand je me mets dans un tty.

Par contre, plus moyen d'aller sur le net :/

  2) je supprime le contenu de la ligne dhcp_eth0 dans /etc/conf.d/net, par exemple

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0=""

dns_domain="localdomain"
```

ou 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0=""

dns_domain="xxxxxxxx.ath.cx"
```

combiné avec l'un des fichiers /etc/hosts décris plus haut, eh bien je retrouve mon message d'erreur au lancement de Xfce, et le gentoo.unknown_domain dans les tty. Et je peux aller sur internet.

Si ca a un rapport avec la configuration de dhcp, il va encore falloir modifier le titre du topic   :Rolling Eyes: 

Le manuel de gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2 parlait donnait quant a lui dns_domain_lo comme nom de variable dans /etc/conf.d/net, mais j'obtiens les mêmes résultats en testant les combinaisons plus haut. 

Comment faire reconnaitre a mon ordi un nom de domaine en ayant acces au net et en virant ce stupide message au démarrage de Xfce? C'est un peu la question qui résume mon soucis.

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> vieuxmike a écrit:
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Il ya quelque temps j'ai ouvert un compte chez dyndns pour pouvoir bénéficier d'un nom de domaine correspondant a mon IP, sous la forme xxxxxxxx.ath.cx
> ...

 

Aucun soucis de ce côté là, j'ai réactivé le compte chez dyndns il ya quelque jours (ils envoient un mail pour prévenir de sa fermeture prochaine). D'ailleurs je peux voir mon reverse DNS sur certains services internet (par exemple quand je suis sur IRC)

En tout cas merci encore pour les pistes que vous apportez à la compréhension de cet épineux problème, et promis je ferai désormais plus attention aux titres de mes topics  :Wink: 

EDIT : se pourrait-il qu'il faille rajouter l'adresse de la machine sur le réseau local, du type 192.168.0.xxx? Ou l'adresse de la passerelle, qui doit etre la freebox?

----------

## Trevoke

Mike, c'est a ca que j'ai pense en premier mais je ne sais pas si cela va faire une difference.

En fait, tu peux faire l'essai sur ton ordi pour le probleme :

ping gentoo (ca devrait faire un ping sur 127.0.0.1)

nslookup 127.0.0.1 (ca devrait dire gentoo)

Il y a quoi dans ton /etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## vieuxmike

```
michael@gentoo ~ $ ping gentoo

ping: unknown host gentoo

michael@gentoo ~ $ nslookup 127.0.0.1

bash: nslookup: command not found

michael@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 212.27.40.241

nameserver 212.27.40.240

```

nslookup ne fonctionne pas en root non plus et eix nslookup me renvoie "no match found"

----------

## Trevoke

C'est qui, ces deux addresses IP?  :Smile: 

Ping gentoo devrait marcher si tu as un hostname correct.

```
 # hostname
```

 te renvoie quoi? 

Pour nslookup, c'est dns-tools je crois.

----------

## vieuxmike

```
michael@gentoo ~ $ hostname

gentoo

```

Pour nslookup, il s'agit de net-dns/bind-tools  :Very Happy: 

```
michael@gentoo ~ $ nslookup 127.0.0.1

Server:      212.27.40.241

Address:   212.27.40.241#53

Non-authoritative answer:

1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa   name = localhost.

Authoritative answers can be found from:

```

 :Shocked: 

EDIT  *Quote:*   

> C'est qui, ces deux addresses IP?  

 

mon gentil FAI   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Donc, voila, il y a des 'discrepancies' (j'ai oublie le mot francais, des incongruences?)..

Il faut que :

'ping gentoo' te dise 127.0.0.1

nslookup 127.0.0.1 te donne gentoo

Essaye un /etc/conf.d/net comme ca:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"
```

/etc/conf.d/hostname

```
HOSTNAME="gentoo"
```

/etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1 gentoo localhost
```

En fait, le nom de domaine est important si tu as un domaine qui existe dans ton reseau. C'est important pour le reste du monde (l'intarweb) de savoir que ton IP correspond a trucmuche.ath.cx, mais ton ordi derriere le router s'en tape royalement..

Je pense que cette configuration s'approchera deja pas mal de la solution.. Tu devras peut-etre rebooter ton ordi ou du moins /etc/init.d/net.eth0  :Smile: 

----------

## vieuxmike

j'ai exécuté tes modifications, j'ai toujours le même message à l'ouverture de Xfce.  :Smile: 

Je t'avais bien dit que c'est un vrai mystère   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

'scuse moi j'ai derape!

127.0.0.1 localhost gentoo

C'est ce que j'ai dans le mien, ca ira surement mieux.. Mais en effet, c'est mysterieux! Tu as reboote aussi?

----------

## vieuxmike

j'ai le message toujours ^^

(euh désolé de répondre que maintentant)

Donc en résumé : 

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

```

/etc/conf.d/hostname

```

HOSTNAME="gentoo"

```

/etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1   localhost   gentoo

```

et j'ai toujours le message de départ au lancement de Xfce. Il va falloir aller chercher ailleurs   :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Impossible de déterminer l'adresse Internet de gentoo.
> 
> Cela va géner le bon fonctionnement de xfce.
> ...

 

A noter un truc chelou. En recompilant mon kernel, j'ai reçu le message"dnsdomainname : unknown host" au milieu des informations de compilation. Ca aurait à voir avec un module du kernel oublié?

----------

## avendesora

Truc à la con: tu as essayé avec:

```
hostname="gentoo"
```

dans ton /etc/conf.d/hostname (note le nom de var en minuscule).

Sinon, tu as quoi dans /etc/host.conf et /etc/nsswitch.conf?

EDIT: et si tu as un fichier /etc/hostname, faut le virer il me semble.

----------

## vieuxmike

 *Quote:*   

> Truc à la con: tu as essayé avec:
> 
> Code:
> 
> hostname="gentoo"
> ...

 

alors mon ordinateur s'appelle... (none) Oo

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, tu as quoi dans /etc/host.conf

 

Rien

 *Quote:*   

> et /etc/nsswitch.conf? 

 

Rien :p

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: et si tu as un fichier /etc/hostname, faut le virer il me semble.

 

Je n'ai pas de tel fichier :p

Le mystère s'épaissit...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## avendesora

 *vieuxmike wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Truc à la con: tu as essayé avec:
> 
> Code:
> 
> hostname="gentoo"
> ...

 

Ah ouais, pas bon  :Smile: 

Tu as openrc/baselayout2 ou pas? Sinon, c'est p'tet bien /etc/hostname qu'il te faut

(et surtout te mettre à jour, mais c'est secondaire  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sinon, tu as quoi dans /etc/host.conf 
> 
> Rien
> ...

 

Pasbon...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   et /etc/nsswitch.conf?  
> 
> Rien :p
> ...

 

Pasbonpasbon......

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   EDIT: et si tu as un fichier /etc/hostname, faut le virer il me semble. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de tel fichier :p
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

host.conf et nsswitch.conf ca vient de glibc je crois (c'est le cas sur mon système en tous cas)

et figure toi que, bizarrement, ca touche pas mal à la résolution de nom ces petites chose! En

particulier ca dit a glibc d'aller voir dans /etc/hosts avant d'aller demander au DNS. Ca colle pas

mal avec tes symptomes louches. Essaye de mettre ca dedans, arpès avoir remis ton hostname

comme il était avant (parce que (none) c'est vraiment pas top  :Laughing:  ):

```

# cat /etc/host.conf

order hosts, bind

multi off

# cat /etc/nsswitch.conf

passwd:      compat

shadow:      compat

group:       compat

hosts:       files dns

networks:    files dns

services:    db files

protocols:   db files

rpc:         db files

ethers:      db files

netmasks:    files

netgroup:    files

bootparams:  files

automount:   files

aliases:     files

```

----------

## vieuxmike

rhoooo  :Very Happy: 

ca marche  :Smile: 

Donc en résumé

/etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1   localhost   gentoo
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

/etc/conf.d/hostname

```
HOSTNAME="gentoo" 
```

/etc/host.conf

```
order hosts, bind

multi off 
```

/etc/nsswitch.conf

```
passwd:      compat

shadow:      compat

group:       compat

hosts:       files dns

networks:    files dns

services:    db files

protocols:   db files

rpc:         db files

ethers:      db files

netmasks:    files

netgroup:    files

bootparams:  files

automount:   files

aliases:     files

```

Et ca marche!!!   :Very Happy:  Le message tout pourri a disparu B)

Bon la suite je l'ai ici

alors pour host.conf http://www.linux-kheops.com/doc/man/manfr/man-html-0.9/man5/host.conf.5.html

et pour nsswitch.conf http://www.linux-kheops.com/doc/man/manfr/man-html-0.9/man5/nsswitch.5.html

et puis là aussi

http://fts.ifac.cnr.it/cgi-bin/dwww?type=runman&location=resolv%2B/8

En ce qui concerne nsswitch.conf, le lien entre les noms d'hotes et la glibc6 n'est a-priori pas evident à concevoir :/ A voir plus en détail...

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as openrc/baselayout2 ou pas? Sinon, c'est p'tet bien /etc/hostname qu'il te faut
> 
> (et surtout te mettre à jour, mais c'est secondaire  

 

Bah j'ai sysvinit/baselayout1, mais j'envisage la mise-à-jour prochaine vers openrc/baselayout2 car réputé plus rapide au démarrage  :Smile: 

Pour finir, mille fois merci pour ton aide car je n'aurais jamais pu trouver sans ton intervention  :Wink:  (ni faire un lien avec la glibc... :$)

Allez hop, un pti résolu  :Smile: 

----------

